# Death metal Guitar hero \m/



## Michael (Jun 1, 2007)

YouTube - GH Custom Song - Psycroptic - Cleansing A Misguided Path

Brutal.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2007)

nice, that game is so fun to play, i wish i could have gotten to play some of these killer metal songs on it, i love the 3 finger chords


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

I wonder how he is hitting the buttons that fast, because that stream of sixteenth notes is pretty brutal.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 1, 2007)

that is awesome! I NEED this game!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 1, 2007)

HOW the hell can this guy pull it off ?!?!?!
He must be playing full time! Pretty damn crazy.

He's probably a robot or something.


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2007)

That's hilarious. I actually thought that was a pretty cool song. Never heard of the band before... but those button mashings were crazy. I have trouble in that game with a bunch of 8th notes in a row, but he was hitting those buttons pretty well with all those 16th notes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Psycroptic is fucking nuts


----------



## Pauly (Jun 4, 2007)

There's more ridiculous vids from that user.


----------



## thor von clemson (Jun 5, 2007)

how does one go about making songs like that?


that video was nuts. I was proud of myself for beating some of the tunes on hard mode but man...


----------

